# which one ?



## rawthumb (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey All,

Which (A or B) best describes your bass fishing experience ?

A: Finding the scarce things, once found, I could throw them a brick and they'd hit it.

or

B: There's so many fish out there but you have to present exactly what a particular fish wants or you'll go home skunked.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Raw, I can't say either is mine, hit or miss mostly!
But I like your resolution, He treats us better than we treat Him, ya think?
 
God Bless,
Jeff


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

B.............


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

b for me....


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

C combination of all of the above!


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

B for me most of the time but there are days when the weather and water is just right and those fish get in a feeding frenzy. I could throw them a brick and catch a few. The trick is being there when that happens. 


Oh Yea

Welcome to OGF


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I would have to say C: a combination also. This is true primarily in ponds I fish. I had a few days last summer stream fishing where I could seem to catch them with only a hook!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

id say a little of both depending where i am fishing


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

a, b, c (a combination), and d (the fish and/or conditions arent cooperating at all, so make them bite)


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I could see why johnboy picked B... he often gets skunked


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

hahahah, austin has jokes...I'd rather get skunked than choke!!! gag gag gag!!!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I pick B also!


----------

